# Stallion for beginner?



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Um, YEAH!!!!!:evil:
Riding is a risk, kids riding is an even higher risk, then add on the fact that they
will be on a 1,000 pound ball of hormones!?!?! What are they THINKING!

I've ridden and been around studs that I'd have never known were intact, but let
my kid go tearing through a field on one, probably unsupervised?
COMPLETE INSANITY.

Even if they geld him asap they are looking a months of built up hormones and memories,
if not for the rest of his life.:evil:


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Two words: Hell no! 

Of course it is a disaster waiting to happen! These children shouldn't even be allowed near the horse, much less ride and own. They could be seriously injured, and with the unpredictable nature of studs, I wouldn't leave it to chance. 

If the kids are looking to ride, suggest lessons! Its a good way to determine if they will like it and they will *hopefully* riding a safe, sane, and beginner appropriate horse. Lesson fees are cheaper than hospital bills.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ahh.... I think that's a no. And I would love to meet the person who thought that was a sane and safe idea. Especially a parent. They need to be educated. Quickly.


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

Bad idea to say the least! Dangerous for the children and anyone they might happen to encounter if they did happen to ride him. They certainly would not be equipped to handle a stallion if a situation would arise. What are the parents thinking?!


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

ARE THEY HIGH OR INSANE?????? 

Seriously, a stallion? 

This is NOT THE MOVIES. The horse isn't going to be all lovey-dovey, kissy-poo idlekins. This is an animal that can KILL their kid.

Some days I wonder about people, I truly do.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Bad idea. Sorry, but they're idiots for even considering such a thing. I think The Black Stallion has gotten to too many people and they think that kids can handle stallions. It just isn't a good idea. Especially when the kids are absolute beginners. I agree with whoever said to suggest lessons.


----------



## Natbos (Sep 2, 2011)

I tried! as soon as my daughter told me they where getting a stud i thought o maybe he's gelded and they just got the terms wrong or something but then i called her and she verified to me that he is still intact, i dont know if he's ever been bred, i don't even think they know anything about him they went and rode him once bareback because He was "sore" from herding cattle without shoes, but it is a "friend" and co-work that is selling him to them for $1000, I told her it was suicide, and that it is a rare occasion to find a stud that acts ok, i have only known one stallion in my life that rode fine with mares,mares in cycle and gelding and you would have never known. I also told her that for a $1000 they could go find something more suited for a beginner easily. but she said that her daughter was "attached" to him and so the dad is insistent on getting him.......o yes and she wants to start going to my daughters ridding club and 4-h shows, and i just sunk on the thought of this horse being in a arena full of kids on horses. I made it clear she would not be riding with my daughter ever! 

LikeIke17............ these people are hard to educate i'v tried in the past and they don't listen or even attempt to take advice or learn from others, internet, books... anything.... they "Know what they are talking about" thats why i am so worried......and they like to keep up with the jones so to speak and try to out beat them....so they tend to go extreme....hence i got a small flock of chickens next thing we know they had 60

I really don't know what to do next I offered to talk with the dad and she asked me not to cause she doesn't want to fight with him over it.....she's the only one that seems like she doesnt want the horse...which is kinda surprising.....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't worry about her going to the riding club and 4H shows. As far as I know, studs aren't allowed at those kinds of places. In fact, in most areas, kids under 18 aren't allowed to show studs at all.

All you can do is exactly what you did. Let them know that it's a bad idea and that they're going to end up getting hurt...and then walk away. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

A STALLION for a beginner? Let alone CHOLDREN! NO! NO! NO! I wouldn't ride a stallion! For heavens sake I've only been riding for a few years! And all the while on completely broke horses! This will only end badly, possibly in a funeral. PLEASE talk them out of it!!!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

*headdesk*

This is, as you say, a disaster waiting to happen. Forget the riding bit, unless he's a very rare exception, he's going to have it all over them from day one and someone's going to get badly hurt or very possibly killed. Sometimes I think people should have to pass a basic common sense test before becoming a parent...


----------



## EquineCookies (Mar 22, 2012)

No. Absolutely not.

I wouldn't let a beginner or a kid even near a stallion, let alone ride one, without supervision by someone experienced with stallions. Even I haven't ridden stallions yet, but I do have experience with them, as my lesson/boarding barn has four, and I've handled them all in some way. Stallions are like a 1000 pound block of hormones and can potentially kill someone. Someone's going to get hurt in this, even end in a funeral.

The 4-H shows and riding club, I wouldn't worry about. They don't allow stallions unless you're over 18. Even then, nothing would stop them from riding and handling it outside of shows and clubs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

It won't be a long wait.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Has anyone spoken to them about their liability should this horse get loose and breed? Or hurt someone? Maybe one of the kids' friends????

I don't care what kind of equine protection laws your state has to protect you when someone is hurt on or by your horses...they are ALL predicated on the fact that you've acted responsibly. This is FAR from responsible.

My kids would not be allowed to visit at their house.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Not much of a "friend" to sell them a stallion as a kid's horse...*sigh*


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yikes, that's scary dangerous. They are going to set their kids up to get hurt and themselves to have a major liability. Wth are they thinking and shame on the friend trying to sell them a stud for their children! 

Gives me flashbacks to one of the first shows I double judged with my mom. Younger couple (barely adults) and had a young stud for their first horse. He'd never been off the farm, they tied him to the trailer and went for lunch. He pulled back and broke off the trailer. He covered several mares (including one with a youth rider on) before he was caught. It was scary, kids all over the place. We stopped the class in the ring, got as many people in there as we could and got a group of experienced folks to catch him and load him back up. They were then asked to leave the grounds but only after they exchanged info so that they could cover lute for the mares he got to. 

I have stallions myself, our old man does get rode on occasion by kids (my daughter and some of my more advanced students) but he is 30, I know him like the back of my hand and would NEVER let a minor ride him outside of an arena or with other horses around. He's been shown extensively, seen the world, lots and lots of miles and is a super, super quiet stud but it would be totally irresponsible on my part to let a minor ride him anywhere outside of my indoor arena at home.

I hope someone talks some sense into these people before they get their kids hurt or worse.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

This sounds like the beginning of a story we'll read about in the Darwin Awards next year.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Do they hate their kid that much?


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Natbos said:


> I tried!
> 
> I really don't know what to do next I offered to talk with the dad and she asked me not to cause she doesn't want to fight with him over it.....she's the only one that seems like she doesnt want the horse...which is kinda surprising.....


Unfortunately some people don't or won't get it until it is too late and tragedy has occurred & then they'll be angry at "the horse," "the kid," "their maker," or "the doctor that tried to put the pieces back together!" really sad


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If youve already tried then the best thing to do for you is to stay as far away from the situation as you can. They sound like people who would turn around and blame others for their screw ups. I'd hate for them to try to pin something on you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Suggest gelding him immediately and then let the horse teach them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

print out and show them this thread ...... it may not help but you never know.


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

If the seller is a friend/coworker talk to them if you can't talk to the buyer. No horse owner should ever sell any stallion to inexperienced people especially with childeren involved. I wouldn't do it, I'd geld then sell. course I'd also wait 6 months to let the hormones bleed off. This is a serious lack of scruples on the part of the seller too, Ignorant buyer+unscrupulous seller= complete disaster. I for one would not care if it cost me both relationships, I'd sound the alarm loud and repeatedly.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

NO, NO, NO, NO, NO! Such a risk, AND a bad idea. Stallions are a handful even with the right training techniques both handler and horse. NEVER for children, I myself don't even like being around stallions. Maybe a select few. Just NO. Not trying to be harsh just realistic. So unpredictable.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Since they want to show, maybe you could come at it from that angle...since a stallion can't be shown. As in, 'wouldn't you guys rather a horse you can bring to shows?'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

When I was a teen at my riding club, my then boufriend's mother owned a breeding stallion that they bred all their mares to. He was green at best and they decided that he should start barrel racing. I never understood why they didn't tell them they couldn't bring a stallion around all the kids and their horses. He was a nightmare to watch. He'd scream to all the mates at the playday and they could never stop him coming out of the arena, so someone would always have to catch him. 

Yep. The black stallion is always kid friendly. Scoff.


----------



## Natbos (Sep 2, 2011)

eclipseranch said:


> Unfortunately some people don't or won't get it until it is too late and tragedy has occurred & then they'll be angry at "the horse," "the kid," "their maker," or "the doctor that tried to put the pieces back together!" really sad




Unfortunately these people are like that, they don't properly train there dogs and leave them on chains 24/7.....dogs kill the chicken....then she calls my husband to shoot the dog....UH NO!
or they get a baby calf (he hauls livestock long haul) the mother had died on the trip. so they bring it home. they bottle feed it then they start feeding it grain,,,,,,JUst grain......calf dies they blame us saying we told them to.......I'V never owned cattle in my life but i'm not that stupid......
I can see it know.......Horse goes to arena with daughter injures her or others and they are gona call us saying 
"O.... he just can't be trained WE've Tried, he's out of control come shoot him"........It will be the horses fault he does something stupid, not a natural reaction or the fact that he is a stallion or anything....OH NO COULDN"T BE THAT..... When i told my husband yesterday the conversation i had with her he said well they are going to do it and be stupid and there's nothing you can do..... but the worst thing is that you know they will call us blaming it on the horse when she gets hurt.......
Worst part is i always feel responsible... cause its us they try to keep up with, I don't know why...but everytime we get into something they have to follow about a year behind us......everything else made me feel bad.....but now that its come down to horses i thought maybe they wouldn't cause the mother and dad were talking like they would never.....and then this,,,my worst nightmare was them owning a horse.........it makes me feel so guilty...


Thanks for letting me know about the stud thing and 4-h i was already wondering that last night and figured i would check into it......it might just be a mind changing factor in this cause the little girl wants desperately to be part of the "horse gang" in our town and to be able to go out riding with them but i'm sure if she gets told by them no 4-h, No ridding posse and the parents say the kids cant go with her, which i'm sure they would..... MIght Just be enough to show them this is to extreme and it will back fire.........GIVES ME A BIT OF HOPE......


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Honestly, REALLY bad idea. No matter how quiet a horse may be, be it a mare, stallion, or gelding, there is always a chance of them doing something unpredictable. That chance is drastically upped if its a stallion, and then even more so with inexperienced handlers/riders. It is a huge liability waiting to happen, and if they ever need to board, most places refuse to take stallions, again because of the liability and insurance needed to house stallions. I would talk to the seller if you can, get a feel for them, and then keep trying to talk to the friend wanting to buy. Seriously tell her to get some material (books, print this thread, find a farm who handles and breeds stallions to give some info on stallions ect), and give it to her husband, since he seems to be the biggest advocate for getting the horse. 

My dad made me wait years before finally getting me my first horse, tons of lessons, learning about how to care for horses, the expense of horses ect. and only then did he finally let me get a horse. 

I would definitely step back though if they do end up not listening to reason, and going through with the purchase, as well as not allowing your children anywhere near their property, as it does sound like they will try to pass the blame off, and you being somewhat experienced at least, they will try to pin stuff on you, and it just has the potential to turn ugly. That being said, up until that time, don't stop trying to make them see reason. This goes beyond just something kinda stupid and possibly could get someone hurt, and into the territory of extremely stupid and dangerous, and there is NO doubt that someone is going to get severely hurt or worse. And ya, no club is going to let them come ride with a stallion, and child riders. But as someone else said, that won't keep them from riding the trails around the property, ect. Here's to hoping that they finally listen to you and see reason.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

4H won't let her on the grounds with a stallion. Neither will any horse show or organized trail ride. The insurance becomes null and void. Most trainer's wouldn't touch this with a ten foot pole because of the liability. That might change their minds. They have been given a red flag about the horse, that he's sore from ranch work. ie he's lame maybe caudal heel pain. If it's a good ranch horse he's worth a lot more than that. I think the seller sees a couple of suckers, I do. The child is seeing herself as the kid in Walter Farley's Black Stallion, taming the wild beast.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

FIND THEM A BETTER HORSE! IF they are so stupid and a "keeping up with the jonses type", find a "far superior" horse and whine that you can't afford it. Brag about all it's good qualities and that you are "JUST KICKING YOURSELF" for not being able to get him.

Sounds like people like this would jump on an opportunity to "one up you".


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The horse will be sold (or put out to pasture) pretty quickly when she learns she can't show him in 4-H shows.


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

Fly I love the ideas you come up with... I'll never be in any kind of business deal with you, and never want you angy at me... but I do love the ideas you share here.. devious as heck


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Definitely let them know that a stud will not be allowed at 4-H events, and for good reason as most children are not capable of handling stud horse safely no matter how good the stallion is. All it takes is one time. Hopefully that will dissuade them from the ridiculous notion. 

I kind of like FlyGap's idea. It's sneaky, but might work. You never know


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I wouldn't even want to associate with these people. The old adage 'You are known by the company you keep" I wouldn't want anyone thinking I'm as stupid as those folks.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Okay, so this is clearly a bad idea that they have had. An epically bad idea, like going around the world in a gold-plated dingy bad idea. The stud won't be allowed on the grounds of 4-H show, or any child based equine activity. If you are determined to help, I would take the advice of trying to convince them that some nice old plug is a great option. That being said, its not your job to make sure their kids are safe. You have spoken your piece. You could speak to the leader of your 4-H group to reiterate what a bad idea this is. After you have done that then you have done all you can. If they do proceed and it falls apart (as it will), and they call you are well within your rights to refuse to go out. You don't have to help them clean up this mess. That being said I am really sorry because this is not a great situation for anyone. Hopefully cooler heads prevail, but please don't let their bad decision making affect your mental or physical health. You can't fix stupid, no one can.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

remind them of all their past endevors of "We know what we're talking about" and how badly they ended. Not to be rude but these peole are complete and utter idiots! anything that doesn't work out for them they just shoot?! maybe they shouldn't be allowed animals.....


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I am all for helping people, as long as they help themselves. This just screams of parental inadequacy!!! WTH can this guy be thinking? Is he on drugs? If not maybe he should be.

OP, please say your piece on this matter and run like hell! The kids are gonna suffer when "Blackie" is shot for hurting one of them. If their Mom doesn't have the balls to put her foot down even when she thinks it is a bad idea, well another reason to run. Distance yourself quickly. Go to the Dad and explain I have no part in this, don't call me for advice, help, or anything. In fact don't call me at all.

Don't play go between with the seller either. All it will do is get you involved more. Let these people do what they are gonna do. You can't change people like this. All you do is hurt yourself by caring. I know it's hard to step back and see the train wreck. Ask yourself though are you gonna step back and watch from a SAFE distance or be right in the middle of it?

I know conscience says OMG help!!! Well tell your conscience to sthu this time. Give the one time advice and leave it be. Not your business, not your responsibility, not your kids, not your problem. All you are going to get out of trying to help is heartache, problems, and maybe even a stupid lawsuit if somehow all this becomes YOUR fault again.....


----------



## Twilly (Jun 17, 2012)

Maybe you could scare the family away from it, instead of encouraging them to buy any horse. If their child has only ridden a few times they probably haven't been injured yet and it sounds like the horse will be a gonner on the first fall. Start talking about all the bad experiences you have had that involve falling and getting injured. Maybe even fake a serious injury or dangerous fall. One of my trainers once had a fall hard enough to break her helmet, you could buy a cheap one and whack it with a hammer, show it to them, and make up some story about "I would have DIED had I not worn this! I saw my LIFE FLASH BEFORE MY EYES."


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow that is a disaster waiting to happen 
having a stallion is not like the Black Stallion 
Stallions can be very dangerous 
they need special fences and stalls 
and getting them for 2 inexprienced riders is asking for trouble


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

sounds like those people don't need any animal much less a horse of any kind.. Wow some people :shock:


----------



## Natbos (Sep 2, 2011)

Rascaholic...........you sound like my husband,,,, he says the exact same thing to me.......let them be and just stay out of it, if the kids get hurt (god forbid) they may have to learn the hard way, but then the horse is going to feel the brunt also......it sucks.......
the mother is a "horse trainer" cause she spent one summer at a problem kids home that taught horse training and care....
I'v been around horses a large majority of my life and even i dont call myself a experienced person ever......
As for the seller I have NO Idea who he is.....and i say the same thing "friend" ya right more like he see's sucker written all over... 

as far as association we actually know the entire family, extended also.use to be good friend with the couple but we got sick of the keeping up with the jones issue, and i got sick of the animal issues.. so became more of acquaintances, our daughters are close though..... 
and they are good kids, nieve, but very sweet so i am really concerned for there safety.....


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you are that concerned then contact the Father. Contact child protective service, get the parents in trouble, or leave it alone .
The friendly thing to do , is tell them your opinion, they probably wont listen, or find info and email it to them, the dangers of keeping a stallion and see what
laws in your area pertain to keeping stallions, home owners insurance etc. 
code commission usually has information.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nothing wrong with owning a stallion for someone who is capable of handling one. Definately not my first choice for the kiddos with no experience, for sure. If you ever thought a mare was the give an inch, take a mile type, a stallion will most likely be worse. Handling is a HUGE part of owning a stallion or stud.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

stevenson said:


> If you are that concerned then contact the Father. Contact child protective service, get the parents in trouble, or leave it alone .
> The friendly thing to do , is tell them your opinion, they probably wont listen, or find info and email it to them, the dangers of keeping a stallion and see what
> laws in your area pertain to keeping stallions, home owners insurance etc.
> code commission usually has information.


 good idea! but thta's a ghood way to make enmies, if you get their children taken into protective cutody they're probably not going to like you too much. Obviously it's safety over friendship. I like the idea about looking up stallion laws for your area maybe there's one about only people of a certain riding level being allowed to ride stallions, a long shot yes but one can hope!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Equine laws are regarding Liabilty issues. Code commission laws can state how many animals per acre, what types of animals, what types of fencing and set backs etc. There is no law that states you have to be experienced to own a stallion or any horse, this is still a Free Country .  I would not go to CPS, but that is an option and yes it would make enemies and if they are vindictive a small war. hence the sentence the Friendly ...


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Tell them they will not be able to show the horse at any show, 4-h, trail ride, barrel racing, etc. Check into the laws in your state about housing a stallion, some state are very particular and require certain fences, etc. 
Then it might be worthwhile to contact the state reguarding the mustang, you have to keep them for so long if adopted wild and can't sell them for that certain period. 
Then if all else fails, time to step back and fade away. Do not let your daughter around them when they are trying to ride/train the stallion so at least she will not be hurt.
STupid is as stupid does.........


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Threads like this make me wish a certain movie (& book) had been titled "The Black Gelding"...or maybe "Midnight Mare"...:evil:


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

bsms said:


> Threads like this make me wish a certain movie (& book) had been titled "The Black Gelding"...or maybe "Midnight Mare"...:evil:


 That's funny right there I tell ya!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

bsms said:


> Threads like this make me wish a certain movie (& book) had been titled "The Black Gelding"...or maybe "Midnight Mare"...:evil:


LOL! No kidding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You told them, they told you to mind your own beeswax, more or less. The mother is a horse trainer for Gawd's sake, she knows!!!! Let her train the horse & the kids and maybe some natural selection will occur so no future generations will result from this gene pool. All kidding aside, stay away from them & the horse & warn all other parents as well, there, you did all you could do.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Just to point out... not only would the horse not be allowed at most places, the places he WOULD be allowed at generally have rules disallowing minors from handling the stallions while on the grounds. (I don't think anyone's mentioned that point.)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, someone did, no show I know of allows minors to handle stallions, except Arab breed shows, but that does not apply here.


----------



## Natbos (Sep 2, 2011)

So had a bit of a break through tonight...with any hope,,,I talk to the eldest daughter of the man, who i am close to, told her what was going on, So she called him tonight and just tried to in a round about way ask about the horse cause i guess she knew about it but had no idea it was a stallion, so i guess he kinda said he didn't know if it was but thought it was,,, that he wasn't sure, but got defensive to her about it, saying well what if i want to breed and blah blah blah.......so i guess she told him everything i have said about the kids not being able to ride him, no shows, no 4-h, that there is liability if some one else gets hurt, that no parent will let there kids ride with them, i think she told him that no one breeds anymore, theres no money in it, be realistic ect.ect.ect and she said she wasn't sure but she thinks she talked some sense into him.
.........hopefully it wont back fire cause there is lots of bad blood there between the wife and his daughter......it has been a family war for the last 3 yrs and so i hope me getting her involved doesn't back fire with the wife....


----------



## Conrad And Freddie (Mar 7, 2012)

This is really coincidental, because my neighbors just brought a pony Stallion for there kids who have like little experience with horses. And Im pretty sure it's still very, very, VERY green, the thing wont back up or spin, it just does what it wants and drags the kids with it. The stallion is bombproof I will give it that, but defiantly not for children.


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

That's probably the worst idea I've ever heard of. That horse will hurt them within a week of getting him. Stallions can get mean and over protective at anytime. I'm moving to a barn with a 19 year old MFT gelding. He was gelded at 6 and will attack a horse I work with if he notices him in his pasture. (The 19 year old is in a huge fenced in area and the horse I work with is in a little pasture inside that area. I have to walk him from the little pasture to the round pen close by.) I never have problems between the two but I've seen that horse almost kill a goat the owners had because she was running around in his pasture. He goes nuts and acts like a stallion whenever something he doesn't like is near him and he's been gelded for years! So a stallion with little kids is a horrible idea. The kids WILL get hurt. No doubt. Plus, they'll be riding him and have no experience? I don't know how anyone would think that's a good idea.


----------



## Twilly (Jun 17, 2012)

bsms said:


> Threads like this make me wish a certain movie (& book) had been titled "The Black Gelding"...or maybe "Midnight Mare"...:evil:


Totally agreed. 
I had been debating rather or not to write a story involving my mare: "The Red Queen" or something. Maybe I should get started.

In all seriousness though, I hope they get some sense. Their kids don't need to be hurt because of dumb parents and the poor horse doesn't have any say in the matter. God knows what will happen to him when he injures a kid, and he won't know what he did other than following nature.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I well remember the tales about the great American Saddlebred stallion Will Shriver and how while being trained, he attempted many times to drop down over grooms while being walked. Begged owner to geld him he was so vicious and unpredictable. Was like that as yearling too. Good thing he wasn't gelded of course, but he was being handled by experienced horsepeople and they all thought he needed "fixing."

And these people want to have a stallion? Morons.

Hope you talked some sense in to them but I doubt it. More than likely they will put it off to you being jealous and afraid their kids will beat yours.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

some people are morons


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

I really want to take natural selection/survival of the fittest into my own hands right now That's far from intelligent...

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

I have always said, You can't argue with ignorance. This goes above that, all I can do is shake my head. Some people should not even have children if they don't care enough for their safety to realize what can happen. The kids don't have a clue about what a stallion can do, their parents are supposed to have enough sense to try to protect them from harm.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I've mentioned this to two friends who were both SHOCKED and horrified at the sheer stupidity of these people. Both these peole have been riding for good lengths of time. One, helps exercise the horses at my barn outside of her lessons and has been surrounded by them all their life.


----------



## PaintGirl7 (May 27, 2012)

NOT a good idea! My friend has a stallion who's a good guy, but you cant enter his stall unattended! It's just not a good idea. You could geld him, that would "calm" him a little. hope im helping!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Subbing in...


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

possumhollow said:


> ARE THEY HIGH OR INSANE??????
> 
> Seriously, a stallion?
> 
> ...


I don't understand what the big deal is. I mean, why not? Just like Alec with the Black Stallion. That beautiful practically feral stallion from Egypt. Alone on a deserted island, befriends a young boy. Wins the triple crown.

If the Black can do, why not a Mustang?

:shock::rofl:


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

PaintGirl7 said:


> NOT a good idea! My friend has a stallion who's a good guy, but you cant enter his stall unattended! It's just not a good idea. You could geld him, that would "calm" him a little. hope im helping!


I'm sure this family doesn't want to geld him. I mean, really. Have you seen what some of the horses on the Internet are getting for stud fees. This is a hot little money maker. They can stud him out and use him as a pet for the kids. 

BONUS WIN WIN.

:?


----------

